# FROOME vs. QUINTANA



## squid046 (May 22, 2016)

This rivalry does not exist. Overshadowed by the mess at the end is the fact that Quintana is completely overwhelemd in dealing with Froome and Porte. They dropped him just prior to the accident like he was standing still. The "pure climber" had no answer. He will now get smashed even further tomorrow during the TT. Quintana is not a primetime player. True champions regardless of the sport are aggressive and willing to take risks when the REGULAR participants refuse. I believe TJ is also in this group. They are above average, but not big time! I just hope that after Froome leaves the sport, Quintana doesn't luck into a Tour. Hopefully guys like Adam Yates, Dan Martin, Aru and Porte are ready to take over.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree. Always follows, never chomps at the bit. He's been talked up for years now. On paper see seems like Conti's heir apparent but he's just dead behind the eyes.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Froome said he wants at least 5 more TDF wins. So that puts most of today's contenders in the crapper.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the worst accolades an athlete can have attributed to them is ... great potential.

However in the interest of an exciting Tour, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## squid046 (May 22, 2016)

9W9W said:


> I agree. Always follows, never chomps at the bit. He's been talked up for years now. On paper see seems like Conti's heir apparent but he's just dead behind the eyes.


I've dabbled in watching cycling since the Lance years. I got serious about watching since 2013. From what I know, a guy like Quintana would have gotten destroyed by the 80's and 90's riders. Those guys were so aggressive. They would have eaten that little fidget alive!


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Quintana is overrated. Getting tired of hearing announcers say his name like he's gonna do something special when he doesn't.


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

Skewer said:


> Quintana is overrated. Getting tired of hearing announcers say his name like he's gonna do something special when he doesn't.


:thumbsup:
truth

''There is no rider today more deserving the applause and praise to equal the two great champions of our time Chris Froome and Peter Sagan''


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

I am tired of see "the greatest climber in the world" getting schooled on every MTN stage. He was dropped #12 pretty fast.

......today we will hear how he is saving himself for week 3, again.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

Froome is captain of the Sky racing machine. Quintana has Valverde, but the situation is completely different. It will be interesting to see how it plays out in the next week.

Certainly Froom's versatility (climber & TT'r) sets him apart from Quintana at a Grand Tour. At 6'-1" tall ultra-lean Froome and 5'-6" for Quintana, they are very different animals.



viciouscycle said:


> I am tired of see "the greatest climber in the world" getting schooled on every MTN stage. He was dropped #12 pretty fast.


For the suspiciously minded, that does raise an eyebrow...


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Anybody feeling like Froome / Quintana is Lance / Ullrich all over again? Quintana continuously being talked up as a threat to win, but never having it in the end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

I think it's about time Movistar lets Valverde go for a stage win or a GC position.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

ngl said:


> I think it's about time Movistar lets Valverde go for a stage win or a GC position.


+1 - Quintana does not seem to have what it takes. Valverde has the killer instinct - let him loose!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Skewer said:


> Quintana is overrated. Getting tired of hearing announcers say his name like he's gonna do something special when he doesn't.


After this year no longer. But since he came really close last year, his is the most reasonable name to mention.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

The Tour has a long track record of dominance by a single rider with a dominate team gaining success over a period of year or era.

Jacques Anquetil - Eddie - Bernard - Miguel - Lance - and now Froome.

All had the same Tour winning attributes as gifted climbers and TT rider.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Before this TDF, I thought the Froome and Sky outfit was going like the Michael Schumacher's GP years around 2000-2004, nobody cared about him winning, the excitement was the fight for second and third. Schuey's dominance bored people and following of dislike ensued.

This year he has came good and has been great to watch, he is definitely a champion and with Sagan and others, has made this years tour worth staying up to watch (Australia live finishes at 1am)

Winning on a descent, sprinting for a win and second in the TT... never-mind backhanding an idiot for obstructing him and the Forrest Gump sprint on Mont Ventoux... awesome !!!

Sadly Quintana has been disappointing and very dull to watch.


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

LostViking said:


> +1 - Quintana does not seem to have what it takes. Valverde has the killer instinct - let him loose!


I think thats a good idea too, but on the end the Froome is to strong, expesially this year as you can see…


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm also not sure Quintana can handle the pressure of leadership. This Valverde said he would only come to the Tour if Quintana had fully leadership and he had no responsiblity or expectations. Also not 100% sure Valverde has the form to get a podium this year. You must remember he is coming off a podium at the Giro and is not on peak form because he is trying to peak for the Olympics which is two weeks after the Tour finishes, while all the other guys in the GC are supposed to be on peak form. The Tour isn't even a goal or target for Valverde and the team wasn't expecting him to still be in the top 5 at this point, but his great consistancy and the apparent fact that he's always in racing shape has put him there.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

KoroninK said:


> I'm also not sure Quintana can handle the pressure of leadership. This Valverde said he would only come to the Tour if Quintana had fully leadership and he had no responsiblity or expectations. Also not 100% sure Valverde has the form to get a podium this year. You must remember he is coming off a podium at the Giro and is not on peak form because he is trying to peak for the Olympics which is two weeks after the Tour finishes, while all the other guys in the GC are supposed to be on peak form. The Tour isn't even a goal or target for Valverde and the team wasn't expecting him to still be in the top 5 at this point, but his great consistancy and the apparent fact that he's always in racing shape has put him there.


I agree with you. A GC position is a long shot, but a stage win might be a possibility. At least Movistar will walk away with something. Otherwise...

I think Valverde wants to make it clear to Movistar it's all on Quintana this year and next year he (Valverde) is leader. We will see.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Nario is not a showman like the others.. I don't remember him winning a single stage last year but he placed second, a great feat in anybody book I wouldn't count him out yet it's only halftime


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

ngl said:


> I agree with you. A GC position is a long shot, but a stage win might be a possibility. At least Movistar will walk away with something. Otherwise...
> 
> I think Valverde wants to make it clear to Movistar it's all on Quintana this year and next year he (Valverde) is leader. We will see.


I think he's still to high up to get into a break to go stage hunting (which is what he said he wanted to do before the Tour started), don't think the other GC teams would let him go in a break and I'll be surprised if the break doesn't win the rest of the mountain stages. 
I'm pretty sure Valverde is doing an extremely good job of making sure the team and everyone else knows this year's Tour is all on Quintana. After comments he made during and after the Giro I'm not entirely sure he even wants to do the Tour next year. Reading between the lines it seems he wants to do the Giro/Vuelta double next year and skip the Tour. He was talking about how much he likes the Giro and how much more like the Vuelta than the Tour it is and he's said many times over the years the Vuelta is his favorite race of the season. So we'll see. I do agree that his trying to make a point in this year's Tour.


----------



## squid046 (May 22, 2016)

If Froome doesn't dump the bike, Quintana is all done. You can't be an unaggressive one dimensional rider in this day and age. If you can't TT, you lose time. If you can't bike handle, you lose time. I'm not trying to dump on Quintana, but they make so much of him that you can't help but be critical.

I knew this guy didn't have during the hail storm stage. EVERYONE took a shot at Froome. Quintana didn't even attempt an attack. The first thing that came to my head, Quintana sucks at bike handling and is scared to make a move. I thought back to the stage where Froome took on the downhill. Quintana takes a drink, watches Froome take off, and then looks around for a teammate to help him catch Froome. 

Quintana rides scared unless he has his own perfect conditions. The problem, he isn't an elite rider. I'm not sure he's even an elite climber.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

squid046 said:


> If Froome doesn't dump the bike, Quintana is all done. You can't be an unaggressive one dimensional rider in this day and age. If you can't TT, you lose time. If you can't bike handle, you lose time. I'm not trying to dump on Quintana, but they make so much of him that you can't help but be critical.
> 
> I knew this guy didn't have during the hail storm stage. EVERYONE took a shot at Froome. Quintana didn't even attempt an attack. The first thing that came to my head, Quintana sucks at bike handling and is scared to make a move. I thought back to the stage where Froome took on the downhill. Quintana takes a drink, watches Froome take off, and then looks around for a teammate to help him catch Froome.
> 
> Quintana rides scared unless he has his own perfect conditions. The problem, he isn't an elite rider. I'm not sure he's even an elite climber.


Quintana did attack twice, then he blew up and got dropped


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

ngl said:


> I think it's about time Movistar lets Valverde go for a stage win or a GC position.


Valverde will do whatever he feels like doing, nobody tells him what to do. 
If he sees a chance he will go for it but he's up against the very best in this Tour so he will be lucky to get anything.


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

Nobody can touch Froome this year and probably years ahead…


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

squid046 said:


> The problem, he isn't an elite rider. I'm not sure he's even an elite climber.


Your arguments had some validity up to that point. You don't win a Grand Tour under 25 and not be an elite rider.

I agree he is raicng way to too conservative his only saving grace will be a that he is almost always good in the third week, unfortunatly so is Froome.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> I'm also not sure Quintana can handle the pressure of leadership. This Valverde said he would only come to the Tour if Quintana had fully leadership and he had no responsiblity or expectations. Also not 100% sure Valverde has the form to get a podium this year. You must remember he is coming off a podium at the Giro and is not on peak form because he is trying to peak for the Olympics which is two weeks after the Tour finishes, while all the other guys in the GC are supposed to be on peak form. The Tour isn't even a goal or target for Valverde and the team wasn't expecting him to still be in the top 5 at this point, but his great consistancy and the apparent fact that he's always in racing shape has put him there.





ngl said:


> I agree with you. A GC position is a long shot, but a stage win might be a possibility. At least Movistar will walk away with something. Otherwise...
> 
> I think Valverde wants to make it clear to Movistar it's all on Quintana this year and next year he (Valverde) is leader. We will see.


Good analysis!


----------

